
Luminar reveals sensors that could make self-driving cars safer than human - fmihaila
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/13/luminar-debuts-a-sensor-to-make-self-driving-cars-safer-than-human/
======
tdburn
Aren't current sensors arrays like $10k? Where velodyne hours to get that
under a $1k. Wonder what the cost to start on this one will be

